# Nov 18th Parsippany NJ



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just looking around on google for shows in my area and found that date for the Parsippany show.

It's Bud's HO which I understand is a pretty respected name (sorry I'm a noob!)

http://www.budshocars.com/showsched.html

Anyway if anyone is going give a shout, I'd love to learn the ropes, grab some coffee and BS!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ok this has to stop. having 2 slotcar shows on the same date again not a good thing this happens every nov. show in indiana gets posted up 8 months ahead of time. so this should not happen. ty.:wave:


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Seventy 7, 

The Parsippany show is always excellent. I do not know if I will be at that one, but I am sure you can find plenty of great guys to talk to there. What are you interested in learning about...racing, modeling, collecting, or some other facet of the hobby?


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

dreese said:


> Hey Seventy 7,
> 
> The Parsippany show is always excellent. I do not know if I will be at that one, but I am sure you can find plenty of great guys to talk to there. What are you interested in learning about...racing, modeling, collecting, or some other facet of the hobby?


Pretty much all of the above dreese! I'm more or less getting "re-started" and just want to pick up a few cars as a little pre-Christmas present to myself without over paying for anything, I have a few ideas of what I'm looking for...I just don't know what I should be paying for them!


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

You can visit the show in Allentown on November 3rd. Its not to far from you if your up for a drive. Show is right off of I-78/33 in Allentown Pa . here is a web link http://www.valleygoto.com Hope to see ya there.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to be at the Allentown show... I'll be bringing a lot of original AFX stuff, all NOS
I hope there's a big turn out because I don't want to bring any of it home with me...LOL!


----------

